# End of an Era - JBL's Greg Timbers "escorted out..."



## creativeforge (Oct 3, 2015)

QUOTING FROM Greg Timbers' own post on Audio Heritage Forum:

*End of an Era. 43 years with JBL is Over*
_
"I was unceremoniously separated from employment by Harman following a 90 second explanation. My position was eliminated! Following an explanation of benefits, I was escorted out. The timing came as a surprise and as such, I haven't thought about my future plans. While I don't need to work financially, I need to be active and challenged so I must figure out what makes sense for me going forward."

"To be clear, this is not what I wanted or deserved, but I will not comment further on details until a much later date. My decision, not theirs.It was a good run and I am very pleased that I have brought so many people enjoyment with the products I have developed over the last 4 decades. Once things settle down, I hope to be more available on the forum, but I need some time to adjust.My best wishes to all you JBL fans. Treat your products well and enjoy them while you can. Best Regards, Greg Timbers"_

I am looking forward to see/hear his own new creations, if he finds the right team and support... Sad to hear how this ended, but I'm sure there will be more details to come in the near future.

Andre


----------

